# Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter



## Eru123 (28. Juli 2009)

*Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Hi was meint ihr ist der beste Lüfter für den Megahalmes der ziemlich gut kühlt aber auch nicht zu laut ist ?

Was halter ihr vom Enermax Magma ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

Wie wärs mit dem?


----------



## Eru123 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem?




Zieht nicht schlecht aus ziemlich guter Luftdurchsatz
* 73-133m³/h, 12-29dB(A)*

Aber ich such das Optimum was ist der beste ?Oder gibt es nicht viel bessere


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

Also der ist schon einer der besten.
Sicher gibt es welche mit mehr Luftdurchsatz, aber die sind alle lauter.

Der Noisblocker ist durch seine Konstruktion schon entkoppelt und hat ein gutes Lager.


----------



## drachenorden (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

*@Eru123*
Alternativ wäre noch die aktuelle Silent-Wings-Serie von BeQuiet oder der Silent Eagle von Sharkoon eine gute Option.

Daneben ein Klassiker der *NF-12P von Noctua*, wenngleich lauter als die vorgenannten Lüfter.

Ein gutes Komplettpaket wäre die Komplettlösung von Caseking - die Lüfter sind optisch (ähnlich wie Noctua) zwar nicht der Brüller,
in Sachen Leistung allerdings wirklich gut.

MfG.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

Die Silent-Wings sind eher als Gehäuselüfter gedacht.

Die Apache-Lüfter von der Komplettlösung sind auch ganz gut.


----------



## Ahab (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

also was stille angeht kann ich immer wieder den silent eagle empfehlen. der hat zwar nicht den dollsten luftdurchsatz, aber er reicht bei dem kühler  und bei 1000 umdrehungen dürfte er zu den leisesten zählen (0,5 sone bei 12v)


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

Das ist der beste: Habe 10 von dem und er ist auch noch Reduziert.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » SilenX » SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro IXP-74-14B - 120x25mm blue


----------



## drachenorden (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

*@Fadi*
... ja, aber vernachlässigbar - wichtig ist, gerade beim Prolimatech, einen guten statischen Druck anliegen zu haben, prinzipiell sind jedoch alle der genannten Lüfter *mehr als geeignet* dafür. 

Die Multiframes empfand ist etwas störend (wabberndes Geräusch), weshalb ich bei Noctua hängen blieb.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

122,4 m³/h und 14 dB ist wohl nicht zu topen in der größe


----------



## drachenorden (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

*@oxoViperoxo*
Wie sieht es qualitätsmäßig bei SilenX aus? Bei keinem anderen Hersteller gehen die Meinungen so weit auseinander, hab ich den Eindruck - gerade in Sachen Geräuschentwicklung & vor allem Qualität. Würde mich selbst stark interessieren. Gruß.


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

Ich werde als Alternative mal den Slipstream von Scythe mit wahlweise 1.600 oder 1.200rpm in den Raum werfen. Die Drehzahl kannst du nach Belieben noch regeln. 

Als Alternativen wären da sonst noch der M12-S2 von Noiseblocker und der NF-S12B-1200 von Noctua.


Gruß


----------



## Vasili8181 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*

SFF21E ist auch gut

Was ist denne ein Proli-match ? 
is schon klar


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatch Megahalmes welche Lüfter*



drachenorden schrieb:


> *@oxoViperoxo*
> Wie sieht es qualitätsmäßig bei SilenX aus? Bei keinem anderen Hersteller gehen die Meinungen so weit auseinander, hab ich den Eindruck - gerade in Sachen Geräuschentwicklung & vor allem Qualität. Würde mich selbst stark interessieren. Gruß.


 
Finde die Qualität Top. Habe diese jetzt knapp nen Jahr und sie laufen noch genauso ruhig und gut wie am ersten Tag. (entstauben sollte man diese wie alle anderen aber auch regelmäßig) Zur Lautstärke kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. 10 sind sicherlich lauter als 1ner wegen verwirbelungen etc. Und nen Db messer hab ich nicht.

Ich würde immer wieder zugreifen. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## KoRsE (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Also ich kann dir den hier empfehlen:

Klick mich

Hab den auch auf meinem Scythe Mugen, hat nen guten Luftdurchsatz und ist auf 7V nicht hörbar (meine Festplatten sind im Idle lauter  )
Haben ein sehr geiles Sony-Lager.
ich zitiere PC-Cooling:

"Das "Sony Fluid Dynamic Bearing" (S-FDB) entspricht generell einer Gleitlagerung. Die spezielle Technik wurde von Sony Corporation entwickelt und findet beispielsweise in aktuellen HDTV Geräten von Sony Einsatz. Mit Hilfe dieses zum Patent angemeldeten Lagers entsteht ein extrem geringer mechanischer Verschleiss, die Zunahme der Lagertoleranzen wird verhindert."

Wird von PCGH auch immer als Referenzlüfter zum Testen benutzt.

Gruß


----------



## 3squba (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

hab seit zwei wochen ein tfc triebwerk als cpu-lüfter, geht ganz gut. auf 5 volt nicht zu hören und immernoch guter luftdurchsatz.


----------



## Jason22 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Nen bissl spät aber was haltet ihr von Noiseblocker XL1 oder XL2?


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Diese Modelle sind auch durchaus zu empfehlen :

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Ultra Quiet Series - Emperor Blue - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » XTHERMAL » XTHERMAL Lüfter BTF 120 PRO - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone Lüfter SST-SUSCOOL121 - 120mm


Wobei ich mich wahrscheinlich für den Suscool entscheiden werde. 

Mfg


----------



## Jason22 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Naja ich hab es geschafft bei einem 80mm Suscool ein Rotorblatt abzubrechen, indem ich den auf ein Mainboard gelegt hab und der dadurch gegen einen Kühler gekommen ist.
Hoffe das ist gut genug erkärt  Lässt sich aber gut mit Sekundenkleber kleben


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Wie siehts mit Lüftern von Scythe aus? Gibts da auch gute?

Suche auch Lüfter für meine Mega Shadow....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Von Scythe ?
Das sind doch die Slip Streams...
Bei denen kann man alle empfehlen, kommt halt nur darauf an, wie audiophil du bist.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Hab mich gegen die "suscool"-modelle und für die Bequiet Silent Wings USC Serie entschieden. 

Einen davon werde ich mit dem "Mega Shadow" kombinieren.

be quiet Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## dbpaule (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Ich möchte das Thema mal fortführen, da ich mich jetzt mit dem gleichen Problem auseinandersetze. Auf der einen Seite nutze ich die Xigmatek XLF-F1253er als Gehäuselüfter, da sie mir optisch sehr gefallen. Die Lautstärke ist eher sekundär und für mich vernachlässigbar. Die 1500U/min der Xiggis sind aber auch schon Obergrenze. Lauter muss nicht sein.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir den Akase Apache zu holen. Von der Form und vom Durchsatz finde ich den sehr vernünftig. Bei 1400U/min sollte der ausreichen. Leider finde ich keinen anderen Lüfter mit ähnlich Form. Umlakieren tu uch den wahrscheinlich eh! Falls ihr Ideen habt zu Lüfter, die was taugen und von der Form mal was anderes sind, dann schreibt mal!

MfG, Paule

P.S.: Ich werde natürlich nicht untätig sein! Aber man sieht ja nie alles auf einmal, daher bitte ich euch um Hilfe!


----------



## drachenorden (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

*@dbpaule*
Enermax Everest oder Enermax Cluster - die sind von der Blattgeometrie gesehen ähnlich. MfG.

P.S.: Und die Magma-Serie, wer's eben braucht


----------



## dbpaule (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee. Die kann man recht einfach lackieren, da man den Rotor leicht entfernen kann! Orange steht dem bestimmt besser als rot.  Gepaart mit schwarzem Glanzlack für den Rahmen... Das passt schon!

Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den Akasa Apaches?

MfG, Paule


----------



## night-ger (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

was ist mit dem lüfter, der eigentlich für radis gedacht ist mit doppelter bauhöhe der wäre glaube ich auch nicht schlecht. wegem dem druck oder ist der zu laut


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> Hab mich gegen die "suscool"-modelle und für die Bequiet Silent Wings USC Serie entschieden.
> 
> Einen davon werde ich mit dem "Mega Shadow" kombinieren.
> 
> be quiet Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Genau die habe ich an meinem Prolimatech auch dran...(2 Stück)
Ich kann sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen...sehr leise und kühl...
Im Idle habe ich bei 1,13V und 3,33GHz Takt 34°C und beim Gamen wird die CPU nicht wärmer als 43°C...(zumindest in Operation Flashpoint II)

greetz


----------



## dbpaule (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Hast du ein Foto? Geht mir auch um die Optik! ^^ 

MfG, Paule


----------



## dbpaule (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Ich glaube, ich habe mich entschieden:
Coolink SWiF2-120P Retail 120mm - PWM

Die kann man klasse lackieren ind haben PWM. Zwei davon auf den Megahalems und der kühlt alles...^^ Bin gespannt, wie das wird.

MfG, Paule


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Ich/Wir auch, halte uns doch pls auf dem Laufenden...man lernt ja nie aus

greetz


----------



## dbpaule (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Ich werd den Rahmen wahrscheinlich mit dem gleichen schwarzen Lack besprühen wie das Case (schwarzer Motorlack) und den Rotor entweder orange oder chrome-silber. Vielleicht ein Mix daraus mit einem zufälligen Muster aus dünnen Streifen. Muss dann also zwei Schichten lackieren. Zuerst die Falbe, die die Streifen haben sollen, dann ganz dünn streifenförmig abkleben und mit der Deckfarbe lackieren. Daraufhin die Streifen abziehen! Et voila. Schickes Muster ist fertig. Hoffentlich gelingt mir das auch so gut, wie ichs grad beschrieben habe...^^ 

MfG, Paule

P.S.: Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, aber in einem separaten Thread, wahrscheinlich in drei Wochen, wenn ich wieder Zeit dafür habe!


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

ich habe meinen megahalems mit einem
Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-P - 120mm PWM
kombiniert und kann mich nicht beklagen.... die cpu
bleibt kühl und der lüfter is nicht zu hören
(hab noch 3 s-flex 1200 im gehäuse und die sind auch klasse)


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Ich finde den gut

hat einen guten Luftdurchsatz und ist dabei noch ziemlich leise.


----------



## afrorome (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

ich hab auchden megahalems im set mit dem  be quiet usc edition.

geht richtig gut - ich hab jetz zwar auch (noch) keine übertaktete oder anspruchsvolle cpu (e6320),aber glaubt man dem EasyTune5 (mitgeliefertes pc tunig programm vom gigabyte mainboard), dreht der lüfter mit 500rpm und ist bei 16°C. O.o da muss man sich ja schon sorgen um kondenswasser machen  natürlich alles im totalen idle, grad mal firefox, winamp und sykpe + icq an...

endlich ruhe in der kiste!


----------



## Honee (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Suche auch grad nach einen Lüfter für MegaShadow!
Denk der wirds werden Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-P - 120mm PWM

Hätte da jetzt noch ne Frage(kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus)reicht eigentlich ein Lüfter oder besser 2???
Hab das Lancool Gehäuse Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
Das müsste eh einen guten Airflow zusätzlich haben oder??
danke im voraus für die antworten


----------



## drachenorden (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

*@Honee*
Beim Megahalem reicht an sich ein Lüfter, zumindest, wenn es sich um einen guten handelt 

Hast Du schon richtig erkannt, der beste Kühler nutzt relativ wenig, wenn die übrige Gehäusebelüftung nicht paßt.

Die Noiseblocker sollen nicht schlecht sein; bei Dir wird das Design/Farbe noch eine Rolle spielen, weshalb ich bei Schwarz bleiben würde 

MfG.


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Xigmatec Lüfter würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## dbpaule (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Und warum genau?

MfG, Paule


----------



## drachenorden (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Noctua NF-P12 oder der FLX - klasse Produkte, angesichts des Lieferumfangs, Garantie etc. ein fairer Preis. Hoher statischer Druck, mit zwei Lüftern davon am Megahalem ... dürfte schwer zu toppen sein.

Gut, die Farbe ... *ggg* aber das ändert sich wohl nie


----------



## dbpaule (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Bei 1200rpm über 100m³/h ist echt ein Hammer. Das schaffen die meisten 120er erst bei 1500rpm. Gibts den auch mit PWM und mehr Drehzahlspektrum?

MfG, Paule


----------



## drachenorden (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Der FLX? Ne, soweit ich das weiß, hat der nur die 3 Drehzahlbereiche; ist ja grundsätzlich als Gehäuselüfter gedacht, daher nicht unbedingt erforderlich > auf konstant hohes Fördervolumen bei geringer Geräuschentwicklung gedacht.

Ansonsten - sehr interessant - günstig (top P/L-Verhältnis) und bewährt: der *Sharkoon Silent Eagle SE*

MfG.


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

@dbpaule
Für meine Verhältnisse ist der Lüfter leise und schauffelt gut luft und sieht zudem noch stylisch aus.


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Also ich hab mir gestern nen BeQuiet! Silent Wings 120mm bestellt und das ist mit Abstand das beste, was ich bisher hatte. Die Kühlwerte sind dieselben wie bei meinem alten S-Flex SFF21E aber der BeQuiet dreht unglaublich leise. Unhörbar fast.
Kann ich jedem sehr empfehlen.


----------



## dbpaule (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Ich hab mal einige Hersteller angeschrieben, ob sie mir Testsamples senden können! Das macht die Entscheidung sicher etwas leichter! Wenn alle zusagen, bekomme ich ca. 15 Lüfter! Meine Xiggis sind nicht gerade leise, aber dafür schick! Da gebe ich dir recht! Übrigens würde ich den nicht hängend horizontal einbauen! Hab dann immer Lagergeräusche!

MFG, Paule


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Na ob die Hersteller dir was an Lüfter zusenden bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## dbpaule (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Hab schon Zusagen von Noiseblocker, Noctua und CooLink! Insgesamt sinds bisher 7 verschiedene Lüfter. Die muss/will ich natürlich erstmal alle testen!

MfG, Paule


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Musst Du die nicht bezahlen?


----------



## sinthor4s (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Die Testsamples wird er nach dem Testen wieder zurückschicken müssen


----------



## dbpaule (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Die Testsamples wird er nach dem Testen wieder zurückschicken müssen



Naja, also bei Lüftern kenne ist das nicht so! Mainboards, NTs etc. muss man zurückschicken, aber bei Lüftern eher nicht. Nein, die muss man nicht bezahlen. Für die Firmen ist das Marketing! Die leben ja davon, dass die bekannter werden! Das Lüfterroundup kommt auf meine Website! Hier kann ichs ja auch wieder reinstellen!

MfG, Paule


----------



## adem12300 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Jop die hab ich auch aber Ohne BlinkBlink:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » SilenX » SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro IXP-74-14B - 120x25mm blue

Sinn Top, leider stimmen die 14 DB wohl nicht. Dürften ca. 20 sein!


----------



## hardware4me (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Naja, also bei Lüftern kenne ist das nicht so! Mainboards, NTs etc. muss man zurückschicken, aber bei Lüftern eher nicht. Nein, die muss man nicht bezahlen. Für die Firmen ist das Marketing! Die leben ja davon, dass die bekannter werden! Das Lüfterroundup kommt auf meine Website! Hier kann ichs ja auch wieder reinstellen!
> 
> MfG, Paule



Marketing? Ich kann kein Review auf deiner Site finden, nur ein pic von unzähligen Test(?)Lüftern. WAr wohl eher geschicktes Marketing der eigenen Person


----------



## Fischi79 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Servus miteinader . 
Ich möchte von euch mal bitte wissen welches Belüftungskonzept besser (Leistung) ist ?
Kamineffekt (CPU-Kühler gedreht) oder das Standardkonzept ?

Meine Hardware : Core I7 920 @3,75 ghz
                        Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2x Xigmatek XLF-F 1253
                        Lancool K62 Gehäuse mit den Standardlüftern
                        Zotac GTX285 AMP!
                        Asus P6T V2 Deluxe
                        OCZ CL7 DDR3 1600er Ram
                        Coba Nitrox 600W

Vielen Dank schon im vorraus für evtl. Antworten .

Gruss Fischi


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Kamineffekt, wenn du ausblasende Lüfter in die Decke verbaust.


----------



## Nixtreme (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

ich hab seit etwa einem Monat den Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Lian Li CF-1210A 120mm - blue LED im seitenteil meines Fenster verbaut und bei 7V hör ich den nicht aus dem Rest des Gehäuses heraus!


----------



## leorphee (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Kamineffekt, habe ich auch mein Promilatech ist gedreht und unter  sowie ist ein Slipsteem 1200U/min. runter geregelt auf 600U/min., daneben auch noch oben in meinem Cosmos S sind noch 2 geregelte  Slipsteem mit 800U/min. geregelt auf 600U/min.


----------



## italiamen (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche eure hilfe habe den Megahalems auf einen i7 920.
Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen den Enermax Cluster oder Be quiet Silent Wings kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Genghis99 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Genau. Daher den hier - Coolink SWiF2-120P 120x120x25

Viel Zubehör, Power, Airflow und schaut gut aus. Mach einen blasend einen saugend gegenüberliegend auf den Halem.


----------



## dbpaule (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Jap, guter Lüfter! Alternativ kann ich auch den Scythe Slipstream 1200 empfehlen. Ich binde zwei Slipstream 1900 per Lüftersteuerung an. Das flutscht und die Temps sind klasse. Bei 1000 rpm und @ 2,67GHz hab ich im Idle 33°C bei 1V Vcore. Im Load 45°C. Bei 3,6GHz sinds glatt 12°C mehr.

LG, Paule


----------



## Genghis99 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

LOL - ein Scythe Slip Stream PWM mit 1600 rpm regelbar. Oder der obengenannte Coolink.

Dürften summa summarum die besten CPU-lüfter derzeit sein. kann man zwar drüber streiten, aber nicht ernsthaft widerlegen.


----------



## DanielB (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Sry für die evtl blöde Frage, aber ansich sollte doch ein Lüfter saugend reichen oder müssen es wirklich 2 sein?


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

Müssen tut gar nichts 
1 Lüfter reicht vollkommen. Gerade die "guten" Lüfter bringen eigentlich genug Leistung mit sich, um den CPU-Kühler cool zu halten. Aber gerade bei z.B. Overclockern kommt es oft auf jedes Grad an und da kann man mit nem 2. Lüfter unter Umständen schon mal 3-4 oder auch 5 Grad mehr rausholen. 
Natürlich müssen halt auch die Umstände passen (gute Gehäuselüftung, Raumtemperatur etc.)

Ist denk ich oft aber auch nur ne Frage der Optik. Ich finde 2 Lüfter sehen immer besser aus als nur einer, aber jeder wie er's mag


----------



## RESEYER (14. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage im Zusammenhang mit dem Prolimatech Megahalems. Ich habe bei mir den Megashadow drin in Kombination mit dem 120mm beQuiet! Silent Wings PWM Lüfter. Weil ich den blasend bei meinem Mainboard (Asus Sabertooth 55i) ums verrecken nicht montiert bekommen habe wegen dem RAM-Sockel musste ich ihn zwangsläufig saugend auf den Core i7 860 montieren. Das funktioniert auch ganz zufriedenstellen (Leelauf 30°C / 100% auf allen 4 Cores beim Folding@Home 70°C). Weil ich direkt über der CPU einen 140er Noiseblocker Black Silent PK-3 Gehäuselüfter mit variabler Drehzahl von 900 - 1500 1/min sitzen habe, habe ich mir den Rückwärtigen Propeller gespart, zumal der Lüfter des Kühlkörpers 30mm von der Lüfteröffnung entfern ist - da bläst's auch so ganz gut raus. 

Nun meine Frage:

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem Unterschied blasend / saugend montierten Lüfter (Temperaturdifferenz)? 
Wieviel bringt ein zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter im Heck?

Ich habe nämlich ein wenig Bedenken bei dem kommenden Sommer. Vorsichtshalber habe ich noch einen Scythe Kaze 120mm Propeller (bis 2500 1/min) 'rumliegen, falls mir die Temperaturen aus dem Ruder laufen. Eigentlich möchte ich den aber nicht einsetzen... 

Update: 24.03.2010:
Hab's selber gefunden - die Wärmeleitpaste war's: Das Arctic Ceramique hat sich getrennt! In der Mitte des IHS war nur flüssige Gülle und am Rand war zähe Paste.  Habe jetzt das PK-1 von Prolimatech drauf und - siehe da - unter Vollast 10°C kühler. Sonst alles gelassen. 

Update 25.03.2010:
Zu der schlechten WLP hat die blasende Montage nochmals was gebracht - war ein fürchterliches gefummel, aber hat geklappt.


----------



## Bruce112 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - welche Lüfter*

wie wärs den mit den hier sehr billig und auch gute leistung 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ctic-Cooling-Arctic-F12-PWM-120mm::13787.html 

test hier 

Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Arctic Cooling - Arctic F12 Pro PWM und Arctic F12 PWM

natürlich macht es sinneinen gehäuse lüfter einzubauen in heck damit die wärme rausgepustet wird


----------

